# Greenthumb Journal



## DR_GREENTHUMB

Beginning.


----------



## DR_GREENTHUMB

1st leveling job, rotary mower. 2015


----------



## DR_GREENTHUMB

3rd leveling job 2018










The brown area by the driveway was high, I soaked it and using a roller to compact it to try and avoid scalping that area.


----------



## DR_GREENTHUMB




----------



## DR_GREENTHUMB




----------



## DR_GREENTHUMB




----------



## DR_GREENTHUMB

This smaller area is some of my best grass, you can really tell it's not common Bermuda here as you can see where the neighbors is creeping in. I loved how dark green it was.


----------



## DR_GREENTHUMB

Year to date applications.

FEB - MAR? pre em - X company 
(cancelled company)
March - 1 bag milo
April - ? nothing
May - Milo
June - ?
July - Milo / FAS?
August - TRX / FAS? AFTER TRX App / possible need pgr
September - TRX or Screamin Green / TBD

FAS apps 4oz / 3.4 - (little bluing)


----------



## daniel3507

Beautiful home and lawn! When do you plan on doing your September fertilizer?


----------



## ctrav

Great transformation...


----------



## M311att

Hauling sand in a loaner vehicle......smart.


----------



## DR_GREENTHUMB

daniel3507 said:


> Beautiful home and lawn! When do you plan on doing your September fertilizer?


Thank you! I am planning on mowing and fertilizing today, or fert. this weekend. I was thinking to try the screamin green possibly.


----------



## DR_GREENTHUMB

ctrav said:


> Great transformation...


Thanks, I have some better pictures of the yard before the leveling but they are on a different computer somewhere???


----------



## DR_GREENTHUMB

M311att said:


> Hauling sand in a loaner vehicle......smart.


LOL. It just happened to end up that way, but you did catch it; good eye...


----------



## DR_GREENTHUMB

0.1 MB 15.jpg Check Error 


0.2 MB 17.jpg Check Error 


0.2 MB 20.jpg Check Error 


We had ~6 inches of rain last week, the grass kinda browned after I mowed Suday when it was a little wet. I am assuming I just scalped it?


----------



## CenlaLowell

Beautiful home and lawn it's always very encouraging to see progress year to year.


----------



## DR_GREENTHUMB

CenlaLowell said:


> Beautiful home and lawn it's always very encouraging to see progress year to year.


Thanks, this will be fun as I move forward.


----------



## DR_GREENTHUMB

Applied 10 lbs Screamin Green, 9/12/2018. 
Applied Prodiamine 9/24/2018 - one pass didn't blanket it. ran out of liquid (1.5 gallons)


----------



## DR_GREENTHUMB

FAS - 9/26/2018


----------



## DR_GREENTHUMB

Raised HOC to .75 grass possibly needed an earlier scalp after the massive rains.

Put down last feeding of TRX.


----------



## DR_GREENTHUMB

HOC .75 after 3" rain.


----------



## DR_GREENTHUMB

Lawn mowed Sunday 10/21/18. Really slowed due to cooler temps. Might be the last mow of the season. Still green.


----------



## Zoysiaguy

Looking good what type of greens mower do you have?


----------



## DR_GREENTHUMB

Zoysiaguy said:


> Looking good what type of greens mower do you have?


Jacobsen Eclipse


----------



## DR_GREENTHUMB

Last Sunday cut.


----------



## DR_GREENTHUMB

Reel Sharpened- Grind

Rod Luber - 1/31/2018

will apply Prodiamine this month, 1/2 rate for the year.

Applied Prodiamine 1/2 rate, didn't go as planned, over applied due to calibration issues...

Need to re-calibrate the sprayer again.


----------



## DR_GREENTHUMB

1st soil test done. 2/8/2019

Awaiting results.

PH 8.2
High Phosphorus & high potassium.


----------



## DR_GREENTHUMB

Mowed back down what grew up after my last mow. WINTER STRIPES!


----------



## DR_GREENTHUMB

Dethatched with my new tool.


----------



## DR_GREENTHUMB

Prodiamine application.


----------



## DR_GREENTHUMB

Scalped 3-19-19 down to .465. Need to measure (10 full turns)



Re-adjusted the mower after measuring. Scalped down to .346 3/26/19 (14 full turns)


----------



## DR_GREENTHUMB

All 2018 mows were way off with my measuring. I finally made a tool that shows the correct HOC, all last year most likely I was cutting around .75 - 1 inch. I will have to measure what the HOC was exactly, but the manual that I received with the mower stated the highest HOC was somewhere around .4375, which proved to be inaccurate. So this year, I scalped at .346, and I will try and maintain a little above this, or see what happens. From what I understand is that its difficult to maintain low, without mowing all the time, so I will start low and try to keep up.


----------



## DR_GREENTHUMB

Re-Scalped all to .20. 3/28/19

Will run the power rake again diagonal and clean up all debris this afternoon.


----------



## DR_GREENTHUMB

Leveled and ready for more warm weather.


----------



## DR_GREENTHUMB

First cut at .4, (4-8-19)


----------



## DR_GREENTHUMB

4-20-19 - Laid 3.3 lbs Ammonium Sulfate.

Received 2+ inches of rain 2-3 days later awaiting the results of the N & H2O.


----------



## DR_GREENTHUMB

April 24th - Pretty good transition so far...


----------



## ctrav

Nicely done sir...


----------



## DR_GREENTHUMB

ctrav said:


> Nicely done sir...


Thanks! :thumbup:


----------



## DR_GREENTHUMB

FAS + PGR 4/28. 4oz Ferrous & 3.4oz AS. .3 oz PGR


----------



## DR_GREENTHUMB

After ~3 inches of rain. Won't be mowing anytime soon, more rain the next few days.


----------



## DR_GREENTHUMB

After all this rain Nutsedge decided to show up. Used Sedgehammer 5/10 - 1 gallon / 1 packet

4.5 lbs AS - 5/6


----------



## DR_GREENTHUMB

5/13 - FAS & PGR = 4 Ferrous / 4 AS + PGR .3oz - Applied all ~4pm and watered in 6am. 4 minutes each zone.


----------



## DR_GREENTHUMB

5-27-19 - 6lb GreenTRX - Will see if it greens up better then the AS. Seedheads are everywhere, they aren't telescopic seedheads, but they are growing horizontally. I didn't have this problem last year with the seed heads.


----------



## DR_GREENTHUMB




----------



## DR_GREENTHUMB

Tried to cut the seed heads down, applied FAS .4 Ferrous, .4 AS - Went with .5 oz PGR this time to hopefully stunt seed head growth.


----------



## DR_GREENTHUMB




----------



## ctrav

Wow...I can only hope to come close to this someday! What is your HOC?


----------



## DR_GREENTHUMB

ctrav said:


> Wow...I can only hope to come close to this someday! What is your HOC?


Thanks, my HOC is .4.


----------



## Tmank87

Looks excellent. How many times have you had to level that bad boy? Looks flatter than my hardwoods.


----------



## DR_GREENTHUMB

Tmank87 said:


> Looks excellent. How many times have you had to level that bad boy? Looks flatter than my hardwoods.


Each year I've leveled a little, the major leveling project was a few years back.


----------



## DR_GREENTHUMB

Better lighting.


----------



## DR_GREENTHUMB

Aerated diagonal and sideways. 2 passes. Top dressed and removed all organic matter. It rained a few hours after and I am not sure if I top dressed or filled in the holes enough?


----------



## ctrav

Nice lawn droppings... That unit certainly takes up better plugs than my tow behind!


----------



## DR_GREENTHUMB

ctrav said:


> Nice lawn droppings... That unit certainly takes up better plugs than my tow behind!


That beast was a bear to work. It did it's job very well, my blisters on both hands will speak for themself!


----------



## DR_GREENTHUMB

After clean up. 4lb AS 6/8


----------



## Sbcgenii

Man that is looking good!


----------



## DR_GREENTHUMB

Sbcgenii said:


> Man that is looking good!


Thanks! :thumbup: I am going to let it recover, come off PGR and hopefully dry out, it's been so wet this year!


----------



## The_iHenry

Nice journal. Your lawn has come along way I hope to achieve something similar to this.


----------



## DR_GREENTHUMB

The_iHenry said:


> Nice journal. Your lawn has come along way I hope to achieve something similar to this.


You can absolutely do it, have the confidence, and just read, and read again. All of the information and knowledge is here, you just have to learn it! Thanks for the compliment! :thumbup:


----------



## DR_GREENTHUMB

Quick cut for Fathers Day party, letting everything repair and fill in, grow baby grow!


----------



## graemegb

Looking good!


----------



## DR_GREENTHUMB

graemegb said:


> Looking good!


Thanks :thumbup:


----------



## ctrav

DR_GREENTHUMB said:


> Quick cut for Fathers Day party, letting everything repair and fill in, grow baby grow!


Nice and tight...looks great!


----------



## DR_GREENTHUMB

ctrav said:


> DR_GREENTHUMB said:
> 
> 
> 
> Quick cut for Fathers Day party, letting everything repair and fill in, grow baby grow!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice and tight...looks great!
Click to expand...

 :thumbup:


----------



## DR_GREENTHUMB

6/19 - FAS & PGR = 4 Ferrous / 4 AS + PGR .5 oz - Applied all ~5pm and watered in 4am. 5 minutes each zone. Not letting PGR wear off, seed heads coming back!&#129324;


----------



## daniel3507

Those edges look super clean.


----------



## DR_GREENTHUMB

daniel3507 said:


> Those edges look super clean.


Thanks! Stihl gas 4 stroke stick edger! In college I had a lawn business and I had all Stihl equipment, one by one they are starting to need work.


----------



## DR_GREENTHUMB

4.5 Lb TRX - 6/23/19


----------



## DR_GREENTHUMB

I accidentally had my sprinklers turn on this weekend after setting them to water in my FAS, I didn't know I had a broken sprinkler pipe and had this little problem to fix. I noticed a ton of sand on my concrete walkway...


----------



## DR_GREENTHUMB

2nd application of Sedgehammer. This year has been an overwhelming wet May & June.


----------



## Sbcgenii

DR_GREENTHUMB said:


> 2nd application of Sedgehammer. This year has been an overwhelming wet May & June.


Are you blanket spraying that or spot spraying. I am remodeling a house and it has tons of sedge.


----------



## DR_GREENTHUMB

Sbcgenii said:


> DR_GREENTHUMB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 2nd application of Sedgehammer. This year has been an overwhelming wet May & June.
> 
> 
> 
> Are you blanket spraying that or spot spraying. I am remodeling a house and it has tons of sedge.
Click to expand...

Blanket the entire lawn. I of course spray the sedge a little extra.


----------



## JTCJC

Great looking lawn! Did you ever figure out the seedheads? I have them too and they look like yours, low and horizontal. I am also applying PGR at 0.38/1000k. Yesterday was only my second application. Thanks!


----------



## DR_GREENTHUMB

JTCJC said:


> Great looking lawn! Did you ever figure out the seedheads? I have them too and they look like yours, low and horizontal. I am also applying PGR at 0.38/1000k. Yesterday was only my second application. Thanks!


I upped my PGR to .5/1000k and they went away. I did though up the PGR gradually from .25, too ~.4 then .5 with no issues at all. Lawn seems to like it!


----------



## RDZed

DR_GREENTHUMB said:


> I accidentally had my sprinklers turn on this weekend after setting them to water in my FAS, I didn't know I had a broken sprinkler pipe and had this little problem to fix. I noticed a ton of sand on my concrete walkway...


Damn. Whomever glued that 'T' needs a lesson in "more pvc cement is better". That is way under glued. :lol:

Lawn looks killer though. Props.


----------



## JTCJC

DR_GREENTHUMB said:


> JTCJC said:
> 
> 
> 
> Great looking lawn! Did you ever figure out the seedheads? I have them too and they look like yours, low and horizontal. I am also applying PGR at 0.38/1000k. Yesterday was only my second application. Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> I upped my PGR to .5/1000k and they went away. I did though up the PGR gradually from .25, too ~.4 then .5 with no issues at all. Lawn seems to like it!
Click to expand...

Thanks! I wish I read this post earlier...  I just put down my second app of PGR the day before and kept the same rate of 0.38. Next time (7/9 according to my GDD) I will up it to 0.5. Appreciate the advice! :thumbup:


----------



## DR_GREENTHUMB

I sharpened the Joe's teeth. Will give this a test drive to see if it's capable of verticutting without too much damage.


----------



## DR_GREENTHUMB




----------



## DR_GREENTHUMB

HEAT DOME... Yes, this warm weather with no rain has finally made it, my trouble spots have reared their heads, and I will be conducting the screwdriver test and digging up the front lawn. https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=15&start=20 I will post some pics when I finish this job I have put off for over a year...


----------



## DR_GREENTHUMB




----------



## DR_GREENTHUMB

PGR + FAS 7/13

4.5 LB TRX 7/21


----------



## DR_GREENTHUMB

Dialed in.


----------



## ctrav

Looking awesome and love the color!! &#128077;&#127998;&#128077;&#127998;


----------



## JTCJC

Look are color are great! Good job!


----------



## DR_GREENTHUMB

Thinking about scalping this weekend, the temperature will be 75 and the nights are warming up possibly in the 40's...


----------



## DR_GREENTHUMB

Scalped to .3 (Apply Prodiamine in Feb. Bad weeds waiting till March)


----------



## DR_GREENTHUMB

.415 OZ / 1000 (Prodiamine, 2.5 gallons) (Do 3.5-4 gallons + 2 oz marker so two passes are possible both directions)


----------



## DR_GREENTHUMB

So I utilized the power rake, or the de-thatcher, or what I am coining "Sun-Joe'd" the lawn. I sharpened the blades on the attachment that came with the machine and worked well. Last year I used the attachment with the tines, and this year I used the blades. I tested all three settings and the lowest was definitely the best result.





These first two pics were the different settings, 0 setting or highest on the right, and lowest on the left.



I think one of the major benefits of Sun-Joeing is getting the sides of the lawn back down closer to the cement, when I start mowing the lawn one of the problems is the mower coming off the grass onto the driveway and vice versa. The mower will scalp the lawn when it's gets taller.













Cleaned up nicely after mowing with rotary on the lowest setting.



This is my third 125 gallon container I filled up. Two from scalping, and this third one.


----------



## DR_GREENTHUMB




----------



## DR_GREENTHUMB

Added 1/2 bag or a few pounds Screaming Green, the remainder of the free bag they sent. Spreader set 3.5.


----------



## DR_GREENTHUMB

backlapped the beast, cleaned the blades and put a sharp edge back on. Cutting paper. First cut @.46


----------



## pschattle15

DR_GREENTHUMB said:


> Sbcgenii said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DR_GREENTHUMB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 2nd application of Sedgehammer. This year has been an overwhelming wet May & June.
> 
> 
> 
> Are you blanket spraying that or spot spraying. I am remodeling a house and it has tons of sedge.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Blanket the entire lawn. I of course spray the sedge a little extra.
Click to expand...

Greenthumb, when you said you blanket spray the entire lawn, what is your setup? backpack sprayer? what size sprayer? thanks!


----------



## DR_GREENTHUMB

I have a backpack sprayer, My4Sons.

https://my4sons.com/


----------



## DR_GREENTHUMB

Green trx ~6lb guesstimate 4-25ish. 
.4 FAS / 1st round PGR .5


----------



## DR_GREENTHUMB




----------



## DR_GREENTHUMB

Note to self, first FAS / PGR next year add one bag sedgehammer to mix.

But Sedge returns each year...


----------



## DR_GREENTHUMB

5/17/20 - FAS (4OZ + 4OZ) + PGR .5OZ


----------



## DR_GREENTHUMB

New mower day, cut @.4 mm with the groomer set at max depth. Took out close to a 100 gallon trash can full of debris. Moved the HOC up to .46mm, and will try the groomer at different depth first, and see if it needs to be set lower. Added 4.5 lb GreenTRX.


----------



## DR_GREENTHUMB




----------



## DR_GREENTHUMB

FAS 4 OZ + 4 OZ 
.5 OZ PGR


----------



## DR_GREENTHUMB

5 lb GreenTRX 6/17/20. Will add FAS in between the regular PGR + FAS.

FAS 6/24/20 - (4 + 4, 3.5 gal) Bifen entire outside (2 gal)


----------



## DR_GREENTHUMB

PGR 6/27/20 - 4+4, 3.5 gal .5 oz PGR


----------



## DR_GREENTHUMB

PGR 7/13/20 - 4+4, 3.5 gal .5 oz PGR

moved groomer up one notch to the third notch. 2nd notch was scalping every mow.


----------



## DR_GREENTHUMB

~5-6 lb GreenTRX 7/15/20


----------



## DR_GREENTHUMB

`PGR .5 oz 8/2/20 - .5 oz Lawnstar Chelated Iron


----------



## Sbcgenii

DR_GREENTHUMB said:


> PGR 7/13/20 - 4+4, 3.5 gal .5 oz PGR
> 
> moved groomer up one notch to the third notch. 2nd notch was scalping every mow.


I am digging this color. Common Bermuda? Where are the current pics?


----------



## Buffalolawny

Nice looking lawn even though it has no stripes.

No stripes make's it look like a solid consistent even lawn


----------



## DR_GREENTHUMB

GreenTRX ~5 LBS - 8/9/20


----------



## DR_GREENTHUMB

`PGR .5 oz 8/20/20 - 4 oz Lawnstar Chelated Iron.

I reread the label and it stated for premix mix 2 oz per gallon of water. I used 4-6 oz, we will see what happens. I think .5 oz wouldn't do anything, as I was using 4 oz ferrous and 4 oz AS.


----------



## DR_GREENTHUMB

GreenTRX 5 lbs - 8/30/20


----------



## DR_GREENTHUMB

PGR .5 oz 9/4/20 - 6 oz Lawnstar Chelated Iron.


----------



## DR_GREENTHUMB

Sprayed pre em, doubt I'm touching the lawn again this year. I will let it get a little longer to weather the winter.


----------



## DR_GREENTHUMB

Slow to get started this year being cold and rainy every week after Easter.
~March 1 sprayed the remaining pre-em
Scalped around 3/8
Power rake 3/8
Bag MILO
regular mowing ~7/16 with de-thatcher all the way down.
5/18 regular mowing - Bag MILO

Will be spraying PGR ASAP.


----------



## DR_GREENTHUMB

PGR .5 oz 5/18/2021 - .5 oz Lawnstar Chelated Iron


----------



## DR_GREENTHUMB

She's filling in. Not my favorite color, but we just got around 80 degrees!


----------



## DR_GREENTHUMB

PGR .5-.6 oz & .5-.6 oz Lawnstar Chelated Iron - 6/9/21

GreenTRX 5 lbs - 6/7/21

Sedgehammer & Bifen XTS


----------



## DR_GREENTHUMB

.6 PGR, 5 oz chelated iron


----------



## DR_GREENTHUMB

FRIDAY - 7/9/21 - (5-6) LB GREENTRX


----------



## DR_GREENTHUMB

De-Thatch /verticut / reset - 7/14

Sun Joe -5 / crosshatched both ways


----------



## DR_GREENTHUMB

PGR .6 oz & 6 oz Lawnstar Chelated Iron - 7/21/21


----------



## DR_GREENTHUMB

Grass perked back up after the verticut.

The grass seems to have benefitted after the verticut, I was thinking I didn't ever want to verticut again after the anxiety I had pretty much scalping the lawn during growing season. It took around two weeks and it's back looking good.


----------



## DR_GREENTHUMB

GreenTRX 5-6 lbs
Bifentherin, .6 Tnex, 6oz Celated Iron


----------



## DR_GREENTHUMB

8/22/2021 - Bifentherin, .6 Tnex, 6oz Celated Iron
8/25/2021 - 5-6 LBS GREENTRX


----------



## DR_GREENTHUMB

9/7/2021 - Bifentherin, .5 Tnex, 6oz Celated Iron


----------



## DR_GREENTHUMB

PRE EM: 9/29/2021

Esplanade + Prodiamine + simazine (All half rate) + Chelated Iron


----------



## DR_GREENTHUMB

verticut with Sun-Joe @ -10 setting, all one direction, removed with rotary. 4 bags

PRE EM: 3/2/2022 --Esplanade .085 oz/K + Prodiamine .415 oz/K (All half rate)


----------



## DR_GREENTHUMB

First cut of the season, greened up nicely despite a few slower spots.

Threw down one full bag Milo, watered in @ 15 minute per zone.


----------



## DR_GREENTHUMB

PGR .6 oz & 6 oz Lawnstar Chelated Iron - 4/24/22


----------



## DR_GREENTHUMB

5/10/2022 - 5-6 LBS GREENTRX, double cut 2 directions.


----------



## DR_GREENTHUMB

Cut, PGR .6 oz & 6 oz Lawnstar Chelated Iron, 1 oz Bifen XTS - 5/18/22


----------



## DR_GREENTHUMB




----------



## DR_GREENTHUMB

Cut, PGR .6 oz & 6 oz Lawnstar Chelated Iron, 1 oz Bifen XTS, Permethrin & Demand - 6/14/22


----------



## DR_GREENTHUMB

5-6 lbs TRX


----------



## DR_GREENTHUMB

PGR .6 oz & 6 oz Lawnstar Chelated Iron, 1 oz Bifen XTS, Permethrin & Demand - 7/6/22


----------



## DR_GREENTHUMB

PGR .6 oz & 3 oz Main Event, 1 oz Bifen XTS - 7/20/2022

Can't keep up without scalping....Temps in 100's every day.


----------



## DR_GREENTHUMB

PGR .6 oz & 3 oz Main Event, 1 oz Bifen XTS - 8/3/2022


----------



## DR_GREENTHUMB

~3 lbs TRX

DROPPED GROOMER DOWN TO 2ND NOTCH, SCALPED, BAGGED - TO THIN IT OUT


----------



## DR_GREENTHUMB

Esplanade + Prodiamine + simazine (All half rate)
1 oz Bifen XTS, Permethrin & Demand
One last cut, rotary mower .5-1in, will check on the height.


----------

